# Kribs in a small community?



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Think a pair of kribs would ruin or work in a 65l tank. 24x14x18. Will likely be in with some tetras or rasboras and upside down cats.


----------



## adn81 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think your krib will be fine with tetras another peaceful fish I have mine house with a blood red parrot Grommys mollies and platies and and he was in with about 10 tetras before I moved him to his current tank I only have 1 male no female they do get more aggressive during breeding so provide plenty of hiding spaces and caves thay should be fine


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

mok3t said:


> Think a pair of kribs would ruin or work in a 65l tank. 24x14x18. Will likely be in with some tetras or rasboras and upside down cats.


If they breed, they can be aggressive, especially to each other.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a little tight, but I think it can work if it's planted thick, with plenty of hiding spots. The previous post is correct IME, the problem would be the other kribs, not the tetras or cats.


----------

